# Roger Tallon L I P



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This is what those UPS people ( :wanker: ) delivered today....

Finally got myself a Roger Tallon designed LIP.







This is the large one --- measuring 44mm across the face, big enough for JoT. All Roger Tallon watches are rare and the large ones usually fetch silly money, but managed to pick up this one for less than Â£100 --- probably because it wasn't working (it is now  ).

It looks like its NOS ... or very nearly NOS. It still has the LIP red label on it. The rubber strap seems in very good condition, and shows no sign of perishing. The watch dates to early 1970's and contains the LIP R 184 electronic movement.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Very nice Paul, like the design of the seconds hand.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

great looking watch silver, i saw a few of these on fleabay a while back and was VERY tempted myself


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pugster said:


> great looking watch silver, i saw a few of these on fleabay a while back and was VERY tempted myself


Thanks Pugster and Bladerunner







. If you do go after one, make sure it is the mens/large one...the ladies/small (and more common) one looks identical. Several times I've almost bought the wrong one....









The case looks plastic (







) but it is not...it's a PVD-type coating on a base metal. The back is a screw-down s/steel.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I guess I'd now like to get one of these....from the same era but with a Valjoux 7734 chrono movement.


----------



## ron66 (Sep 2, 2006)

Here's mine, like it also a lot....










Ronald


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


>


"Mastermind"









I knew I had seen that somewhere, it's in a book I've got "Collectable Wristwatches" Rene Pannier. Not a very good book but some nice pics. Some nice electric stuff in there Hawkey, if you don't have a copy you are welcome to it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Paul, a design classic


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Blimey, they look like children's toys!! COOL though


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats a stunner Paul, well done on the price!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

well i gave in and just bought one of the re-issues ,the first quartz movement watch ive purchased in as long as i can remember









sellers pic


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice Pugster







....I had no idea they were re-making these watches until I stumbled across a French site the other day --- they had new quartz versions of all the Roger Tallon LIPs. Might have to get the quartz chrono one.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> Very nice Pugster ....I had no idea they were re-making these watches until I stumbled across a French site the other day --- they had new quartz versions of all the Roger Tallon LIPs. Might have to get the quartz chrono one.


yeah this one was from a french seller ,he a has a few inc the chrono.


----------



## Synchrohow (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi guys.

Do these LIP watches have the same CASE as the available Retro LED electronic LIP watches sold at ebay and elsewhere?

Topics about the toughest Gel shock resistant, original solar and what watch not to be surprised if it exceeds 20 years on original batteries has changed.

Any comments on the LIP case similarity with the new LED version?


----------



## Synchrohow (Nov 15, 2006)

Synchrohow said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Do these LIP watches have the same CASE as the available Retro LED electronic LIP watches sold at ebay and elsewhere?
> 
> ...


 I see now the LED version has two buttons,one at the top and one at bottom as apposed to one and three for the movement type quartz. That leaves us three types altogether as far as case design button/stem wise.Is the LED version of the female size?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

the case on the re-issue ive just purchased is aluminium and the size is 41.7x40mm with a ronda 705 movement,as others have stated you have to be very careful and make sure you ask about the watch size (took me some trawling to find one that size)


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

ronda 705


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

not as futuristic as yours, a couple of mine


















and a more modern one










s'ppose they could be called a pair of lips







:lol:

john


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

If yu want to see somme LIP, herebelow the link to my LIP website in which yu will find some LIP.

-http://perso.orange.fr/tranber70/foto%20montres/LIP/index.html

Bertrand


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Beautiful collection Bertrand, I particularly like the Himalaya.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i must be infected with a virus







,2 quartz watches in as many months ,must admit i liked the dial on this one.

sellers pic


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

unlcky alf said:


> Beautiful collection Bertrand, I particularly like the Himalaya.


Thanks Simon. That's a collection I started 2 years ago now. Close to BesanÃ§on, it's quite complusory to collect LIP watches...

Bertrand


----------

